# Dubai - Europe Overland



## latulipe (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone having experience travelling from Dubai to Europe by car or motorbike, either way via North Africa or the Jordan, Turkey route, what are the pitfalls, challenges and documentation required.

Thanks,

bert


----------

